# Our first Nubian babies are due today!!!!!



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

YAY!!!! I am SOOO EXCITED!!!!!! LOL! Libby's belly is really starting to grow now...I need to get some pics!

I just thought I would start the countdown! :leap: :dance: :wahoo: :cheers: :stars: :fireworks:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Yay! -dances around- GO LIBBY GO!


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

Good luck...Nubian babies are sooooo cute! I can't wait to see pics  :wahoo:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I bet your super excited!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see those cuties!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

How exciting!!!! Getting close!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!!

I am just so excited! Libby is a FF and these will be Cass' first kids, too!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

That is so neat! I bet you are excited.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Awsome!!!! Can't wait to see pics, good luck!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks!

I was checking her tonight and I see that if I shave her udder...you'll actually be able to see it! So she is making an udder! YAY! I'll try and shave it tomorrow and take pics of her belly.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Bella might beat Libby to the punch!!! She could possibly be due the 15th....or in March or in April(and we aren't 100% that she is bred). Anyways, her udder looks and feels to have more than just tissue(her udder was scarred by mastitis) and she appeared a bit swollen this morning! Gosh I sure hope she is bred!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh YAY Jacque! I can't wait! I sure hope Bella is bred.
Go LIBBY! Go BELLA! Yeah!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: 5(or today) days until our first Nubian babies are here!!!!!*

Wow...I certainly haven't kept this updated!! :lol:

Bella isn't going to kid today, but I am pretty sure she is bred. :leap: She may even go into March...but she has an udder and it isn't hot like she has mastitis..sooo...BABIES! :greengrin: Libby still has 5-7 days left..she still hasn't made much of an udder. She's probably going to be one of those does that doesn't make an udder until she starts pushing out kids!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 5(or today) days until our first Nubian babies are here!!!!!*

I can't wait to see them! Go Libby and Bella! :leap:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 5(or today) days until our first Nubian babies are here!!!!!*

Alright!!! Go Libby!! :leap:

I'm glad to hear Bella is bred! :thumb:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: 5(or today) days until our first Nubian babies are here!!!!!*

OH YAY!! That is so awesome Jacque!! I am so happy.    :clap:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: 1 day until our first Nubian babies are due!!!!!*

Well...Libby's 1st due date is tomorrow...last is the 22nd. She still hasn't made much of an udder.

Bella just might be ornery enough to hold out till March! She has several days in March when she was in with the buck and if she doesn't do anything then...I guess she won't have anything. Although, I have a hard time thinking that she is starting to make an udder, getting swollen, and starting to get softer in the ligs if she wasn't going to have anything. Don't you?


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Well...today is Libby's first due date. Still not much of an udder....I just checked her ligs...slightly softer, but still not hard to find them at all. She's in misery(SP?)! She just has that look like "I feel so stuffed!" :lol:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Poor girl :shocked: I hope she goes soon!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope they go soon for you!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Here are some pics of Libby's little udder:




























Her udder actually looks better than that in real life.

Her ligs are a little softer today. I seen her stretch and level out her back and then arched up her back and then kind of peed some, but I don't think she meant to pee. Maybe that was a contraction?? I don't know...but if she's gonna have them today she'd better get busy! :lol:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats one tiny udder!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Good luck, she doesn't have much of an udder. I wouldn't think she'd be ready yet.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah I know. She was bred like 3 days in a row, so today would be the last possible day 150 for her. We will have babies here in a couple days I would think.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Okay...I went out at 8:20 and Libby's udder was quite a bit bigger than it was 2 1/2 hours before when I did chores. When you feel it, it actually feels like an udder instead of poofy skin. :greengrin: Only problem...I don't like night kiddings...AND I really want to go to Nicole's tomorrow morning to get our buck kid!! I have a feeling this is going to be a loooonnnnngggg night..... :roll: There better be a :girl: or a couple!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Hope you do get some does tonight and I hope she doesn't make you wait long!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck!! Libby's udder looks nice! Thinking pink!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

She had twin does!!!!!!!!! Easy delivery....and fast, too! Will post more tomorrow and PICS!! Gotta feed the babies yet...and then I am going to bed...I have Church in the morning.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

TWIN DOES!!! You lucky duck! :leap:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow! What a day yesterday was! First we(Mom and I) decide that we were okay to leave Libby and go to Nicole's to get our Lilu buckling...my Dad was going to be home anyways to keep an eye on her. Her ligs weren't completely gone and she hadn't dropped yet. So, off we were to Nicole's...about 2 1/2 hours one way. We were there probably an hour or more talking and picking out which buckling and eye-balling the does. We finally get home with two bucklings(I will post more info and pics of the boys on another thread in the photo section later) and Libby's ligs were softer, but still not gone and she still hadn't dropped yet. We did chores...she ate just fine. I was pretty sure that she was going to have them either last night or today, judging by her ligs and how fast they were going away.

Last night before bed...I decided to go and check her...I almost didn't because it was cold and I didn't want to go out in the cold! :lol: Before I went outside...I checked the monitor..it was completely static! A LOT of good that did. :roll: Anyways, when I went out there she was having contractions, so I ran in the house and told Mom and off I was to put my Carhartt's on. It took the first one a little while to come, but not long. Good thing we were out there because my Libby is a little slow at learning and being a FF and all....she didn't know what to do..she didn't try to clean them or anything(not that I let them when I am there). I want to be present at all births anyway to pull the kids, so it all worked out. Made sure the kid could breath without sucking in goo and looked to see what it was...a GIRL! YAY! Handed her off to Mom who had more towels to dry her. Next time Libby had a contraction the sack broke on the second kid and the fluid gushed out and then the second kid slid right out without much effort on Libby's part. Do the same and check to see what this one is...ANOTHER GIRL! DOUBLE YAY! :greengrin: :girl: :girl: Libby just layed there with her eyes all bugged out(I told you...she is one of my slower girls...but I love her anyways  ) trying to figure out what the heck just happened. She stayed that way for about 10-15 min. and didn't even try to clean up her mess. I finally made her get up...then she seemed to snap out of the trance she was in and wanted to clean up her mess(which I had almost all cleaned by then). Her eyes weren't bugged out anymore and she seemed alright. Good. We took the babies into the big barn and put them with Mava buckling and Lilu buckling under the heat light. Squirt(second doeling...she's small) was more active than Big Girl(first doeling is the bigger one..she's not huge though...and these aren't their real names..it's just what their being called for now). Squirt scoots her way to Lilu buckling and pecks him in the belly....and to my surprise....he starts cleaning her! Licking her coat like a mother doe would....a week old buckling! It was so cute! Big Girl finally gets up on those stilts of hers. She falls flat on her side...tries to get those long things under her, but she can't, so she just lays there. She is getting better...we keep laying her beside someone who is already laying down that we she is not flat on her side. She has such long legs she can't control them. :lol: 

I just weighed them a little bit ago. Big Girl weighed 5lbs. 14oz and Squirt was 4lbs. 13oz(she looks more than just a lb. smalled than her sis!!!).

I will post pics in just a sec....


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Libby's udder last night when we did chores:


















Big Girl- the first born:


















Squirt- the second born:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are beautiful!! Congrats!! :stars: :girl: :girl: 

Squirt really looks long


----------



## tberggren (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh, my goodness, they are sooo very cute!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! They are so cute!! And they look just like a couple of my babies!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are simply adorable!! Are you keeping one of them?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow thats great two does!! Congratulations - I hope to be there for a birth this year. Out of 5 last year I only made it to one!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww! Congratulations on two adorable girls!! Love the ears!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I am just so happy! Libby's udder is pretty decent, too! Right now it still looks a little "funky" as she is a FF and she hasn't come into her milk yet.  

I plan on keeping one. :greengrin: I can't wait until they are a week old and I can start evaluating them better! It will also help to be able to get their coats off of them. :lol: 

I know what you mean Stacey! Last year we had 7 does kid...I was only there for 1...Mom got to see 2, though. This year we have kidded out 3 so far...I've been there for all of them....first 2 kidded in the day when Mom was at work, so she missed them. But she was there last night. We have 2 left....actually 3, but we are hoping to sell one before she kids. And there is a slight chance that Flicka is bred....she came in heat a couple of weeks ago..I don't know if was a false heat or not.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

:stars: :stars: I am in love!!! Congrats Jacque!!! Oh they are sooo beautiful!!! :clap:  :dance:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

So how's the evaluatin' goin' over there? :wink:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i know im a sucker for those solid ears. maybe becuase you dont see them as often. but i really like the little belted does. Of course its downrigh impossible to judge on confirmation right now. im judging on color! :lol: 
beth


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah, if you were going to pick based on color, I would choose the solid eared, belted doe. They are both so cute! But the belted one reminds me a little of my Nutmeg, and you know how much I love her!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes I do! She is a pretty girl!

If I were picking on color...I would keep Big Girl(yeah...I know...still haven't decided on names!).

Squirt was smaller at birth and then at just over 2 days old...she got pneumonia. She started doing better last Thursday/Friday. Now she is bucking around like Big Girl. Breathing is MUCH better....pretty much normal. She has come up on her pasterns and her front legs aren't bowed any more...the only thing she needs to do is get some muscle in her shoulder area...she is a little loose there yet.

The evaluation is going pretty well. Right now I am thinking I will keep Squirt(thinking about calling her Louise...Lou for short). She has a more level rump, better rear leg set, more width in the chest, same wide in the rear as Big Girl and she is maybe 2/3's her size. She is long...although I am not sure if she is as long as Big Girl. Lou also seems to cut up better in her escutcheon that is open and wide. If I keep Lou, Big Girl will be for sale. If I keep Big Girl...Mom is keeping Lou, because she has become attached since Lou had pneumonia! :greengrin: :lol:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!! They're gorgeous!!!!


----------

